# Is fishing below Loch raven Bridge legal?



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been trying to find what areas are legal to fish at loch raven, I can't seem to find any official things on the internet, I look at the Baltimore county rec site and found where it said no boating below loch raven bridge, but nothing about fishing, I know some people that swear you can fish below the bridge, just not directly below the big dam. I know the old fishing in Maryland magazines state no fishing below the bridge but that doesn't seem to be official, and there is one sign that says no fishing in this area that's above the dam, but I don't see signs anywhere else. does anyone know of any official Gov sites that actually list the areas that you are not allowed to fish?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you're talking about the Dulaney Valley Bridge the answer is yes. I've fished there many time in the late winter/early spring for crappie and yellow perch. Never fished it in the summer though.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

No. Fishing below Bridge #1 on Loch Raven Drive is not legal. Signs are posted everywhere. See number 9 in the list of rules.

http://www.baltimorecountymd.gov/Agencies/recreation/countyparks/fishingcenter/lrrulesregs.html


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Dave.b said:


> No. Fishing below Bridge #1 on Loch Raven Drive is not legal. Signs are posted everywhere. See number 9 in the list of rules.
> 
> http://www.baltimorecountymd.gov/Agencies/recreation/countyparks/fishingcenter/lrrulesregs.html


Thanks, I know if your on the north side of the lake above the bridge and hike below the bridge there are no signs. I did see a sign on the other side. I know lots of people fish below the lake


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

zam said:


> Thanks, I know if your on the north side of the lake above the bridge and hike below the bridge there are no signs. I did see a sign on the other side. I know lots of people fish below the lake


DNR as well as Baltimore City environmental police patrol those a areas. Tell your friends to be wary as they will definitely receive fines if caught fishing below bridge one, especially near dam. It used to be legal to fish in the creek below the second smaller dam, but not between the two dam structures.


----------

